# Mi experiencia mudándome a Interactive Brokers



## romanrdgz (11 Nov 2013)

Aquí comento mi experiencia abriendo cuenta con Interactive Brokers para que los foreros interesados sepan los pasos a seguir, y mis impresiones año y medio después. 

¿Qué broker elegir? Comparativa – Roman Option Trading

Quién tenga alguna duda que yo le pueda atajar, que me comente


----------



## Robopoli (11 Nov 2013)

Muy interesante el post! Yo me lo estoy planteando pero la verdad es que creo que me saldría bastante caro traspasar valores. Si no me equivoco Selfbank te cobra 25€ por cada valor que traspases a otro broker y a poco que tengas unos cuantos valores sale por un pico.
Lo que si haré probablemente será darme de alta para nuevas compras y según vaya haciendo ventas iré cargando con IB.
Sobre los valores Españoles tengo todavía mis dudas. No hay tantísima diferencia en comisiones y al final los títulos españoles si son nominativos con Selfbank en lugar de usar omnibus. 
Puede que sea una chorrada pero a mí me da más tranquilidad.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

interesante, sobre todo si operas USA, para España no lo veo tanto.

Te cobran cambio de moneda?


----------



## romanrdgz (11 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Muy interesante el post! Yo me lo estoy planteando pero la verdad es que creo que me saldría bastante caro traspasar valores. Si no me equivoco Selfbank te cobra 25€ por cada valor que traspases a otro broker y a poco que tengas unos cuantos valores sale por un pico.



Lo que yo tengo entendido es que los traspasos de salida en SelfBank cuestan lo siguiente:

- 25€ + IVA por valores internacionales
- 7€ + IVA mínimo para valores nacionales

Para los que tengan ING, me han confirmado telefónicamente que son 6€ (más IVA imagino, pero no lo sé).

En Clicktrade sacar las acciones es gratis.

Yo no he cerrado cuenta con ningún broker, ninguno me está cobrando por tenerlo vacío, así que dejarlos abierto no me hace ningún daño. A largo ING sigue siendo una opción buena, sobretodo cuando procupa el tema omnibus. Para el resto de operaciones trae cuenta usar IB.

Las acciones españolas son unos 4€ al cambio, eso es la mitad que SelfBank, y la cuarta parte que ING practicamente. Y eso si no compras acciones OTC, que entonces son a 1$. Claro que en ese sarao no sé yo si conviene meterse por la iliquidez de los OTC.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 10:59 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> interesante, sobre todo si operas USA, para España no lo veo tanto.
> 
> Te cobran cambio de moneda?



Según me ha dicho un forero, 2$ comisión mínima en el cambio de moneda. Y en el mínimo se queda hasta pasados los 200,000 USD, o una burrada por el estilo.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (11 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Lo que yo tengo entendido es que los traspasos de salida en SelfBank cuestan lo siguiente:
> 
> - 25€ + IVA por valores internacionales
> - 7€ + IVA mínimo para valores nacionales
> ...



Mas interesante que la comisión que cobran es el spread que apliquen...No olvideis eso en el cambio de divisas


----------



## Robopoli (11 Nov 2013)

Por cierto romanrdgz, ¿Dónde has visto que la comisión por cambio de divisa es de 0,6%? 
No lo veo en el libro de tarifas y me ha llamado la atención lo alta que es.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 11:31 ----------




abogado-memendez dijo:


> Mas interesante que la comisión que cobran es el spread que apliquen...No olvideis eso en el cambio de divisas



El spread parece que para EURUSD es de 0,00020. Malo no es.


----------



## romanrdgz (11 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Por cierto romanrdgz, ¿Dónde has visto que la comisión por cambio de divisa es de 0,6%?
> No lo veo en el libro de tarifas y me ha llamado la atención lo alta que es.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 11:31 ----------
> ...



Está en el libro de comisiones, +0.3/-0.3% pone. Puse 0.6% por abreviar entre la compra y la venta. En ClickTrade es +0.5/-0.5%.

El spread es bueno. La cuestión, tal y como me la han contado, es que la comisión mínima son 2$ hasta que el spread de 0,0002 no supere esa cantidad. El día que con ese spread, me cobren más de 2$, será el día que no me importe pagar comisiones


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Lo que yo tengo entendido es que los traspasos de salida en SelfBank cuestan lo siguiente:
> 
> - 25€ + IVA por valores internacionales
> - 7€ + IVA mínimo para valores nacionales
> ...



pues para españolas entre eso y el cambio-comisión, no parece que merezca la pena del todo, sabiendo lo que hay por aquí


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues para españolas entre eso y el cambio-comisión, no parece que merezca la pena del todo, sabiendo lo que hay por aquí



Para acciones españolas no tienes que pagar comisión por cambio porque te dejan tener cuenta en dólares y en euros.

Yo también estoy tramitando el cambio a IB


----------



## romanrdgz (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues para españolas entre eso y el cambio-comisión, no parece que merezca la pena del todo, sabiendo lo que hay por aquí



Tu puedes tener tu cuenta en euros, que además me parece lo más acertado. El cambio lo haces cuando quieras trabajar con valores USA, y además puedes tener cantidades en ambas monedas (o en más) y evitar tener que volver a hacer el cambio si vuelves a comprar después en esa moneda.

Vamos, que es cierto que 4€ de comisión por compras nacionales no es tan ventajoso como el 1$ de las americanas, pero no tienes que pagar otros 2$ por cambio dolar euro salvo que lo tuvieras todo en dolares.

Que se abra la cuenta con mínimo 10.000 USD no quiere decir que tengas que enviarles dólares, les envías el cambio en euros y lo tendrás en euros hasta que tu no les digas que quieres cambiar una cantidad a dólares.


----------



## eolico (11 Nov 2013)

Para transferir dinero de tu cuenta a IB y para retirar dinero tienen que ser siempre la misma cuenta?

O es posible pasar dinero a IB desde cualquier cuenta que tenga y al sacarlo, lo mismo, enviarlo a cualquier cuenta que este a mi nombre?

Gracias!

---------- Post added 11-nov-2013 at 12:48 ----------

Por cierto, que actualmente estoy con SelfBank y no lo recomiendo a nadie, lo de las comisiones es un follon, y nada transparente, no sabes lo que pagas, pero es muchisimo mas de lo que anuncian (te parten las ordenes y te clavan la comision en todas las particiones).


----------



## romanrdgz (11 Nov 2013)

eolico dijo:


> Para transferir dinero de tu cuenta a IB y para retirar dinero tienen que ser siempre la misma cuenta?
> 
> O es posible pasar dinero a IB desde cualquier cuenta que tenga y al sacarlo, lo mismo, enviarlo a cualquier cuenta que este a mi nombre?
> 
> ...



Supongo que podrá hacerse, ya que si por cualquier cosa cerrases la cuenta con la que linkaste la cuenta de IB en un principio, alguna forma tiene que haber de linkar otra.

Siempre y cuando la cuenta esté a nombre del mismo titular, para evitar fugas de capital, blanqueo, y todas esas movidas.

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es preguntar a un agente de ventas de IB. Yo contacté con Marta Casas (mcasas at interactivebrokers dot com) que es la que lleva nuestra zona al parecer.


----------



## marvi (11 Nov 2013)

Yo estoy en el mismo caso, he abierto la cuenta en IB. Estaba harto de las comisiones de mantenimiento y custodia. Incluso pagando los 10$ al mes, me sale más barato IB.

En mi caso, fue un traspaso de cartera. Todo perfecto.


----------



## juan35 (11 Nov 2013)

Alguien sabe como se cambia a dolares?
yo no se. He leído en algún foro que con el forex de IB.


----------



## Gimli (12 Nov 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> Alguien sabe como se cambia a dolares?
> yo no se. He leído en algún foro que con el forex de IB.



Para conseguir dolares tienes que abrir el TWS (el programa para operar). Luego en la pestaña de cotizaciones, busca el simbolo EUR.USD (es como si fuese un valor de bolsa, pero en raelidad es la cotización del par Euro/Dolar).

Cuando lo tengas visible, tienes que crear una orden de VENTA (SELL) para el par. La cantidad a vender es el montante en euros que quieres cambiar. En mercado marca FXConv (es para la conversión de divisa). Luego dale a emitir orden y listo.

La comisión creo que eran 3$ por el cambio y la tasa de cambio es la real del mercado, no te aplican ningún %. Inmediatamente veras que tus euros disminuyen y te aparecen los dolares comprados.

Para invertir la operación, haces lo mismo pero con una orden de COMPRA (BUY). Si vas a seguir operando en el mercado USAno puedes dejarte los dolares en la cuenta.


----------



## musgooo (12 Nov 2013)

Yo tengo desde hace unos días cuenta operativa en IB.

Lo que me gusta:
-Las comisiones. Por ahora en bolsa americana no me han cobrado más de 1 dolar.
-Cuando has comprado la acción el precio que muestra incluye la comisión.
-La variedad del tipo de órdenes que hay para compra venta y stop.
-Puedes operar con acciones, forex, bonos etc.

Lo que no me gusta:
-La interfaz. Utilizo el webtrader y lo veo muy confuso. Difícil de entender.


----------



## Montegrifo (12 Nov 2013)

Gimli dijo:


> Para conseguir dolares tienes que abrir el TWS (el programa para operar). Luego en la pestaña de cotizaciones, busca el simbolo EUR.USD (es como si fuese un valor de bolsa, pero en raelidad es la cotización del par Euro/Dolar).
> 
> Cuando lo tengas visible, tienes que crear una orden de VENTA (SELL) para el par. La cantidad a vender es el montante en euros que quieres cambiar. En mercado marca FXConv (es para la conversión de divisa). Luego dale a emitir orden y listo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aclaración, pero me quedan unas dudas:
Si mi cuenta está en euros y quiero comprar una acción usa, tengo q hace previamente lo que has descrito o me lo hacen automáticamente en una operación?


----------



## Efraim (12 Nov 2013)

eolico dijo:


> Para transferir dinero de tu cuenta a IB y para retirar dinero tienen que ser siempre la misma cuenta?
> 
> O es posible pasar dinero a IB desde cualquier cuenta que tenga y al sacarlo, lo mismo, enviarlo a cualquier cuenta que este a mi nombre?




No, puedes utilizar todas las cuentas que desees. El sistema que emplean para enviarles fondos vía transferencia bancaria (hay otros pero supongo que éste es el que usamos la mayoría) es el siguiente:

1-. Avisas a IB, desde el panel de control, que vas a realizar un ingreso. Debes señalar: (a) la cantidad que vas a ingresar y (b) el número de cuenta (IBAN) desde el que transfieres.

2-. Si piensas enviar fondos desde esa cuenta puedes registrar la operación y ponerle un nombre para no tener que introducir los datos de la cuenta la próxima vez. Por ejemplo, "ING-to-IB" o el alias que prefieras. Para contestar a tu pregunta, puedes registrar tantas cuentas como quieras y asociarlas cada una con su alias en el panel de IB. 

3-. Cuando confirmas, ellos te dan un número de cuenta (a mí me piden enviarlos a una sucursal de Citi en Alemania) al que debes enviar el dinero y el concepto que debes poner (algo así como "a favor de Fulano de Tal / [tu número de Cuenta en IB]".

4-. Después tienes un mes para realizar la transferencia. Si en ese plazo no envías el dinero se anula la orden en tu panel de IB.

5-. También puedes retirarlo de IB y enviarlo a cualquier cuenta que desees.


----------



## japiluser (12 Nov 2013)

muy interesante este hilo!

voy a tener que estudiar este asunto de IB


----------



## romanrdgz (12 Nov 2013)

musgooo dijo:


> Lo que no me gusta:
> -La interfaz. Utilizo el webtrader y lo veo muy confuso. Difícil de entender.



Se supone que no le ponen mucho esfuerzo porque la API permite que te conectes desde otras plataformas de pago más ordenaditas. Pero vamos, que todo es hacerse imagino...

Yo ya tengo la cuenta dada de alta, a la espera de que llegue la transferencia de cartera y de fondos por encima de los 10K, y listo para empezar


----------



## devest (13 Nov 2013)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> Mas interesante que la comisión que cobran es el spread que apliquen...No olvideis eso en el cambio de divisas



Una vez necesité dólares y me la dieron con esto bien grande en BBVA. Salí del banco muy contento por una comisión muy baja que me cobraron por sacar dólares en efectivo. 

Cometí el error de no hacer ningún cálculo, sólo me fijé en el porcentaje de comisión. Luego en casa me puse a mirarlo bien y el tipo de cambio de ese día estaba bastante lejos del que me ponía BBVA (inocente de mí que pensaba que usarían el tipo de cambio de cada día).


----------



## Montegrifo (13 Nov 2013)

Por cierto, algo que no se ha comentado y que hay que recordar es que al fin y al cabo es una cuenta en el extranjero por lo que nos genera dos obligaciones formales, por un lado la simple apertura nos obliga a informar de ello al banco de España (se puede hacer vía web) y por otro lado, esta la declaración esa nueva de declarar los bienes en el extranjero a hacienda (hay que tener más de 50.000€ para estar obligado a declararlo) Quien quiera más información ya se habló largo y tendido sobre el tema en el hilo de ING Luxemburgo.

Luego cada uno que haga lo que crea conveniente...


----------



## enterprise (13 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Por cierto, algo que no se ha comentado y que hay que recordar es que al fin y al cabo es una cuenta en el extranjero por lo que nos genera dos obligaciones formales, por un lado la simple apertura nos obliga a informar de ello al banco de España (se puede hacer vía web) y por otro lado, esta la declaración esa nueva de declarar los bienes en el extranjero a hacienda (hay que tener más de 50.000€ para estar obligado a declararlo) Quien quiera más información ya se habló largo y tendido sobre el tema en el hilo de ING Luxemburgo.
> 
> Luego cada uno que haga lo que crea conveniente...



perdona pero las cuentas de broker ómnibus no se tienen que declarar al BDE, se tiene que declarar los bienes superiores a 50.000 euros, pero una cuenta ómnibus no es una cuenta corriente bajo la obligación del DD1.

bueno si alguno la ha declarado con un DD1 que diga que IBAN ha puesto, ya se seria tiutlar de todo el patrimonio del broker:XX:


----------



## musgooo (13 Nov 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Se supone que no le ponen mucho esfuerzo porque la API permite que te conectes desde otras plataformas de pago más ordenaditas. Pero vamos, que todo es hacerse imagino...
> 
> Yo ya tengo la cuenta dada de alta, a la espera de que llegue la transferencia de cartera y de fondos por encima de los 10K, y listo para empezar



¿Qué plataformas utilizas o recomiendas?


----------



## romanrdgz (13 Nov 2013)

musgooo dijo:


> ¿Qué plataformas utilizas o recomiendas?



Ninguna, aun no terminé el proceso de alta, y todas las que he visto son de pago... Simplemente leí en un foro dónde alguién se quejaba de lo mismo que está pensado para que uses la plataforma que quieras.

Yo con saber donde pinchar para comprar y vender me conformo. Soy un tipo de gustos sencillos


----------



## Montegrifo (13 Nov 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> perdona pero las cuentas de broker ómnibus no se tienen que declarar al BDE, se tiene que declarar los bienes superiores a 50.000 euros, pero una cuenta ómnibus no es una cuenta corriente bajo la obligación del DD1.
> 
> bueno si alguno la ha declarado con un DD1 que diga que IBAN ha puesto, ya se seria tiutlar de todo el patrimonio del broker:XX:



Ah! Gracias por la aclaración. La verdad es que no tiene sentido, con tanto papeleo ya me lío :ouch:


----------



## enterprise (13 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Ah! Gracias por la aclaración. La verdad es que no tiene sentido, con tanto papeleo ya me lío :ouch:



de nada compi, si pasas de 50000 leuros en la cuenta acuérdate que tienes que hacer el 720 para hacienda, pero ya te digo para el BDE no hay que hacer nada al ser cuenta ómnibus, de todas formas búscalo en google y veras como hay hilos que lo aclaran mejor.

salu2


----------



## staminatraders (13 Nov 2013)

IB es la diferencia, para nosotros el mejor broker sin duda


----------



## romanrdgz (13 Nov 2013)

enterprise dijo:


> de nada compi, si pasas de 50000 leuros en la cuenta acuérdate que tienes que hacer el 720 para hacienda, pero ya te digo para el BDE no hay que hacer nada al ser cuenta ómnibus, de todas formas búscalo en google y veras como hay hilos que lo aclaran mejor.
> 
> salu2



Bendito problema tener que declarar tener más de 50K fuera de España 

Lo que tengo entendido es que (no sé una vez declarado el bien >50K será también así) lo que mueves en IB, es invisible para Hacienda, no aparece en el borrador.

Por un lado es interesante... :rolleye: ...y por otro lado me preocupa, porque algún día traeré dinero de vuelta a mi banco y entonces me van a preguntar de dónde han salidos esas plusvis.

Lo que sí parece muy fácil de saltarse es la norma de acciones mantenidas menos de 1 año. IB abre un mundo de posibilidades, es como el Cefanova de Bárcenas.


----------



## musgooo (13 Nov 2013)

Unz cuestión para los que utilizais IB

El otro día compre 300 acciones. Ayer puse una orden de venta stop GTC y más tarde vendí las acciones. Todo OK.

Hoy entro y veo que voy corto en esas acciones y que tengo las 300.

¿Cómo puede ser? ¿La orden stop se activó? 

Estoy tratando de hablar con ellos por el chat y falla más que una escopeta de feria.


----------



## Pablovx (13 Nov 2013)

musgooo dijo:


> Unz cuestión para los que utilizais IB
> 
> El otro día compre 300 acciones. Ayer puse una orden de venta stop GTC y más tarde vendí las acciones. Todo OK.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que ahora tienes -300 acciones. Es lo correcto, has metido una orden de comprar 300 y dos órdenes de vender 300.

Al ejecutarse las tres órdenes el resultado es -300 (corto de 300 acciones).

El problema, creo yo, es que has supuesto que el broker se da cuenta de que tu stop es un stop de pérdidas, y que al ejecutar la venta "normal" debería haber cancelado la orden de stop.

ESTO NO ES ASÍ. Las órdenes son independientes.

Para hacer lo que he dicho existen las bracket orders, que es de lo mejor que tiene este broker en cuanto a tipo de órdenes.

Pongamos que quieres comprar TEF si baja a 12, poniendo un stop de pérdidas de 11 y un objetivo de 14. En vez de poner la orden de compra, esperar a que se ejecute, y entonces poner las órdenes con el stop y el objetivo, lo mejor sería utilizar una bracket order:

Pones la orden de compra, y pulsando el botón derecho (estoy hablando de la plataforma TWS, la oficial) seleccionas "bracket order", y automáticamente te aparecen dos subórdenes, una stop y otra limitada, que están ASOCIADAS a la orden principal y se quedarán a la espera. Sólo se activarán cuando se ejecute la principal, y una vez que estén en el mercado la ejecución de una cancela automáticamente la otra.

En fin, perdón por el rollo, creo que esto era lo que querías hacer.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 19:47 ----------

Por cierto, los gastos de 10$ mensuales se descuentan también de las comisiones del Forex, no sólo de las de acciones.

También de las de futuros, CFDs, ETFs, etc.

Vamos, creo que las únicas que no se consideran para descontar los 10$ mensuales son las comisiones que cobran por tiempo real (supongo que no están incluidas porque son comisiones del mercado que sea, no de IB).

Ah, y teóricamente no hay spread en el Forex, te cobran los 0.2 pips fijos de comisión. De hecho a veces (pocas veces) veréis que el precio de ejecución es MEJOR que el de la orden (0.1 pips solamente, claro, pero es curioso).


----------



## Fermac (13 Nov 2013)

Cuánto cuesta en IB cada contrato del mini sp500, incluyendo todo? Los $0,85 que aparecen en su web no tienen trampa ni cartón? Son $1,7 en total por ida y vuelta sin letras pequeñas ni extras extraños?

Aprovecho para presentarme en el foro, un saludo a todos.


----------



## musgooo (13 Nov 2013)

Pablovx dijo:


> Para hacer lo que he dicho existen las bracket orders, que es de lo mejor que tiene este broker en cuanto a tipo de órdenes.
> 
> Pongamos que quieres comprar TEF si baja a 12, poniendo un stop de pérdidas de 11 y un objetivo de 14. En vez de poner la orden de compra, esperar a que se ejecute, y entonces poner las órdenes con el stop y el objetivo, lo mejor sería utilizar una bracket order:
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación. Menos mal que la accion en que se ha puesto cortos ha bajado y me la he podido quitar de encima.

Una pregunta ¿se puede poner la bracket order solo para stop loss sin poner objetivo?

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 21:41 ----------

y ahora resulta que compro unas acciones y al ir a poner el stop loss me dice que tengo que tener 25k dolares en la cuenta para hacer daytrading.

Pregunto en el chat y me lo confirman. Dicen que con la cuenta de 10k hay un número limitado de daytrades y stop-loss.

Entonces compras unas acciones y hasta el día siguiente no le puedes poner el SL el mismo día????? Vamos no me jodas.

Yo alucino. Estoy pensando en cambiarme de broker.

¿Algun broker para operar con acciones americanas que este bien y con cuenta en dolares para evitar el cambio de divisa en cada operación?


----------



## Pablovx (13 Nov 2013)

Fermac dijo:


> Cuánto cuesta en IB cada contrato del mini sp500, incluyendo todo? Los $0,85 que aparecen en su web no tienen trampa ni cartón? Son $1,7 en total por ida y vuelta sin letras pequeñas ni extras extraños?
> 
> Aprovecho para presentarme en el foro, un saludo a todos.



No, son unos 2$ por contrato (4 ida y vuelta)

Bienvenido 


El malentendido es porque no has llegado al final de la página. Los 0,85 es la comisión de IB, en la misma página más abajo aparece la comisión del mercado (como el canon de Bolsa de aquí, en este caso el CME, el mercado de futuros del mini sp500), y ahí te aparecen otros 1,14. Por último aparecen también 0,02 de _regulatory fees_.

2,01$ en total

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 21:15 ----------




musgooo dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación. Menos mal que la accion en que se ha puesto cortos ha bajado y me la he podido quitar de encima.
> 
> Una pregunta ¿se puede poner la bracket order solo para stop loss sin poner objetivo?





---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 21:41 ----------

Sí, se puede añadir solo stop o solo objetivo. Bueno, ya no sería una bracket order porque no hay una que cancela la otra. Sería en el mismo sitio, botón derecho, "attach" y ahí especificas si "bracket order", si "stop" o si "profit taker".

No sabía lo de la limitación con acciones que dices, ¡qué raro! Si a ellos les interesa que hagas muchas operaciones... con futuros no pasa, desde luego.


----------



## Fermac (13 Nov 2013)

Pablovx dijo:


> No, son unos 2$ por contrato (4 ida y vuelta)
> 
> Bienvenido
> 
> ...



Más o menos lo que suponía y lo que dicta la lógica, lo que pasa que he leido en inglés que estaban ya incluidas no sé qué fees, y me he hecho la picha un lío. Gracias por tu respuesta.

De todas formas, sabéis de algún broker que mejore esos $2,01?


----------



## Pablovx (13 Nov 2013)

musgooo dijo:


> y ahora resulta que compro unas acciones y al ir a poner el stop loss me dice que tengo que tener 25k dolares en la cuenta para hacer daytrading.
> 
> Pregunto en el chat y me lo confirman. Dicen que con la cuenta de 10k hay un número limitado de daytrades y stop-loss.
> 
> ...



¡Hola otra vez! Me ha sorprendido tanto el tema (a un broker no le interesa limitarte el número de órdenes que metes) que he investigado un poco el tema...

Lo explican todo aquí: wikipedia (pattern day trading)

El problema es el SEC (el equivalente yanqui de nuestra CNMV), que obliga a los brokers a esa limitación, según ellos para proteger a los pequeños inversores de sí mismos (risas).

En fin, que me temo que no te vas a librar de esta limitación, al menos con un broker americano.

Eso sí, al final del artículo dice que esa limitación sólo existe para cuentas con _margin_... entiendo que se refiere a cuentas con apalancamiento, que te dejan operar con más dinero del presente en cuenta. Teóricamente con una cuenta cash no tendrías ese problema. No sé si IB permite abrir una cuenta cash, yo la mía veo que por defecto es "Reg T Margin", pero como opero con futuros y Forex no le afecta la limitación.

Pregunta en IB, si haces sólo largos y compras sólo lo que tienes de liquidez en cuenta (sin utilizar apalancamiento) en principio no debería aplicarse la limitación, ya que en realidad se introdujo, según leo, porque en 2001 durante períodos de extrema volatilidad hubo cuentas que se quedaron sin dinero para cubrir las garantías, con lo que se debió montar un buen lío, del que salió esta norma.


----------



## musgooo (13 Nov 2013)

Pablovx dijo:


> Eso sí, al final del artículo dice que esa limitación sólo existe para cuentas con _margin_... entiendo que se refiere a cuentas con apalancamiento, que te dejan operar con más dinero del presente en cuenta. Teóricamente con una cuenta cash no tendrías ese problema. No sé si IB permite abrir una cuenta cash, yo la mía veo que por defecto es "Reg T Margin", pero como opero con futuros y Forex no le afecta la limitación.
> 
> Pregunta en IB, si haces sólo largos y compras sólo lo que tienes de liquidez en cuenta (sin utilizar apalancamiento) en principio no debería aplicarse la limitación, ya que en realidad se introdujo, según leo, porque en 2001 durante períodos de extrema volatilidad hubo cuentas que se quedaron sin dinero para cubrir las garantías, con lo que se debió montar un buen lío, del que salió esta norma.



Gracias. Yo tengo cuenta Reg T Margin" y la utilizo solo para acciones. Tengo liquidez en la cuenta.

Lo explican aquí. Yo lo veo absurdo

https://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/index.php?f=marginnew&p=daytrade1

Por otro lado abrir una cuenta en un broker americano siendo español es muy complicado. ¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Gimli (13 Nov 2013)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración, pero me quedan unas dudas:
> Si mi cuenta está en euros y quiero comprar una acción usa, tengo q hace previamente lo que has descrito o me lo hacen automáticamente en una operación?



Hay varias opciones, te comento:

- Imagina que quieres comprar 100 acciones de ABC a 1$. Das la orden de compra directamente, sin convertir Euros a Dolares. Entonces gastas 100$, pero como no tienes dolares en tu cuenta, IB te los presta (solo si tienes cuenta margin, ojo con esto) y aparece como -100$. Tus euros se quedan tal cual. Mientras le debas dolares a IB, ellos te cobrarán un interes sobre el montante que debas, creo recordar que de un 1,6% anual. Esto va bien saberlo para cuando quieras hacer jugadas apalancandote un poquito.

- Si no quieres que IB te preste el dinero, entonces primero cambias euros por dolares y cuando tengas los dolares en tu cuenta, puedes dar la orden de compra de 100 ABC. 

- Si quieres que sea algo más automático puedes crear una orden de compra para 100 acciones de ABC y antes de enviar la orden a mercado, pinchandola con el boton derecho, selecciona la opción adjuntar orden de divisa (Attach FX order). Verás que te sale una segunda orden relacionada con la compra de las 100 ABC. Asegurate que dice vender o comprar EUR.USD en esta segunda orden. De esta manera cuando ejecutes la compra/venta se ejecutará la orden de divisa anidada y no te prestarán dinero los de IB.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 23:51 ----------




musgooo dijo:


> Yo tengo desde hace unos días cuenta operativa en IB.
> 
> Lo que no me gusta:
> -La interfaz. Utilizo el webtrader y lo veo muy confuso. Difícil de entender.



Musgooo, yo te recomiendo que te descargues el TWS. Es parecido al webtrader pero en forma de aplicación, lo instalas y te crea el acceso directo en tu escritorio. Puedes configurar la pantalla principal de la aplicacion en un modo bastante sencillo y se simplifica todo mucho.

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 23:54 ----------




romanrdgz dijo:


> Bendito problema tener que declarar tener más de 50K fuera de España
> 
> Lo que tengo entendido es que (no sé una vez declarado el bien >50K será también así) lo que mueves en IB, es invisible para Hacienda, no aparece en el borrador.
> 
> ...



Cuando abrí la cuenta en IB estuve dandole vueltas a lo mismo. No se hasta que punto IB es totalmente opaco para hacienda...

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 23:57 ----------




musgooo dijo:


> Unz cuestión para los que utilizais IB
> 
> El otro día compre 300 acciones. Ayer puse una orden de venta stop GTC y más tarde vendí las acciones. Todo OK.
> 
> ...



No estoy seguro de haberte entendido bien pero creo que lo que te pasó fue los siguiente:

- Compraste 300 acciones -> Resultado +300
- Te salto el stop y vendio 300 acciones -> Resultado 0
- Vendiste 300 acciones sin darte cuenta que no tenias ninguna -> Resultado -300

Puede ser?


----------



## musgooo (14 Nov 2013)

Gimli dijo:


> No estoy seguro de haberte entendido bien pero creo que lo que te pasó fue los siguiente:
> 
> - Compraste 300 acciones -> Resultado +300
> - Te salto el stop y vendio 300 acciones -> Resultado 0
> ...



La secuencia fue:
-Compré 300 acciones
-Puse el stop
-Vendí las acciones
-Al final de la sesión aparecía el mensaje de que alguna orden podía no haberse ejecutado y que revisase la cartera y el portfolio. Así lo hice y todo estaba ok. La orden stop no aparecía o yo no la vi.
-Al día siguiente estaba corto con las 300 acciones

El servicio técnico aun no me ha contestado.


----------



## Don Pedro (19 Nov 2013)

El otro día escribí un post en el que planteaba un par de dudas respecto a IB, pero parece que se borró, así que las planteo de nuevo.

La primera era respecto a la operativa con acciones. Quisiera saber si es sencillo, para uno que no tiene un buen nivel de inglés, comprar/vender y el uso de SL, SL dinámicos y poco más. 

Por otra parte me gustaría que alguien que controle el tema que explique el tratamento fiscal que tienen las ganancias en las operaciones realizadas a través de este broker, si se declaran como si fuese un broker español o se hace al volver a traer el dinero a casa.

Saludos


----------



## Robopoli (27 Nov 2013)

Que tal va la experiencia con IB? Sigo planteándome cambiar a IB pero el hecho de que tengo que mover posiciones desde Selfbank a 25€*la posición me da una pereza...


----------



## romanrdgz (27 Nov 2013)

Pues yo he tenido líos con las transferencias de cartera. Con ING de lujo, en una semana más o menos estaba. Pero otra parte de la cartera estaba en ClickTrade y nada. Han ignorado los correos que les enviaban desde IB para hacer el traspaso, y mientras el ClickTrade diciendome que no se habían puesto en contacto con ellos. Mínimo otros 15 días para que se pongan de acuerdo según me han dicho.

Total que he metido pasta con transferencia y listo. Esta mañana tengo la cuenta operativa.

Lo malo (para mí, no es culpa de IB): que tengo un proxy y no puedo usar el TWS. Y el webtrader es una mierda, como bien indicaba otro forero por aquí. Estoy a ver si me entero de como se hace una compra y como se ponen stops antes de que abra el mercado, para probar a hacer una primera compra. Nuevamente con el webtrader no creo que pueda comprar los dolares necesarios en una orden adjunta a la orden de compra, como sugería otro forero por aquí. Imagino que en el TWS se podrá, pero en el webtrader tendré que comprar dolares primero, y despues utilizarlos.

Dónde mejor he encontrado explicado cómo hacer una orden en el Webtrader ha sido en esta web: How To Place Trades With Interactive Brokers' WebTrader: Placing An Order | Investopedia

A ver qué tal. Más tarde comentaré como me ha ido, y de noche en casa probaré el TWS


----------



## romanrdgz (27 Nov 2013)

Bueno ya me he enterado de como funciona el Webtrader, y también el TWS (para hacer operacines básicas vaya, tampoco sé hacer muchas virguerías).

Pero loq ue me ha sorprendido ha sido averiguar que IB te permite hacer operaciones en pre-market y after-market, sin costes adicionales. Me parece muy curioso e interesante


----------



## Botijero (5 Dic 2013)

Alguno ha intentado abrir la cuenta con fondos enviados desde exchanges de Bitcoins? 

La vuelta del dinero debe de ser a la misma cuenta de origen de los fondos?


----------



## adri20 (1 Ene 2014)

Hola a todos. 
Quiero operar en CFDs (largo y corto) con acciones Españolas principalmente pero ningún broker ofrece comisiones ajustadas. Hago unas 130 operaciones al año, con sus stops, dinámicos a veces y no estoy dispuesto a pagar lo que cobran por ahí, rollo 0,08% por entrar, 0,08% por salir, por tanto quería saber si IB es bueno en este sentido. He oído que incluso se puede operar con acciones como Santander a través de EEUU y te cobran poquísimo, 1$.

¿Es verdad lo que decís que con 10.000€ te limitan el número de stops? ¿se podrá meter lo mínimo, por ejemplo 10.000$ y operar con CFDs "apalancando"? en teoría con la garantía vale en muchos otros brokers. ¿Cuánto tendrás que poner como mínimo en CFDs para operar con IB? por que precisamente lo bueno de los CFDs es que si por ejemplo quieres operar con 10.000€ puedes operar con 2000€ apalancando y los otros 8000€ tenerlos por ejemplo a plazo fijo, aunque aquí lo mínimo sean 10.000$.

Por otro lado el mantenimiento mensual de 10$ y el contratar tiempo real para España si haces mas de X operaciones al mes es gratis, aunque no se si estas cosas que decís aquí valen también para CFDs.

¿Me aclaráis estos puntos?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Ene 2014)

Alguien me puede informar si se puede abrir la cuenta en IB con un traspaso de cartera ( que sea superior a los 10000 $, claro). ?


----------



## decloban (4 Ene 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Alguien me puede informar si se puede abrir la cuenta en IB con un traspaso de cartera ( que sea superior a los 10000 $, claro). ?



Según tengo entendido si se puede


----------



## Efraim (4 Ene 2014)

En efecto, se puede, y en el proceso de apertura ellos mismos te dan a elegir el modo en que quieres dotar de fondos tu cuenta en IB, bien con dinero, bien con traspaso de posiciones. En este punto no te preocupes mucho, porque una vez que tienes acceso a tu cuenta (aunque aún no esté operativa por carecer de fondos) puedes añadir nuevos fondos, cancelar ingresos etc. Simplemente tendrás un mes de plazo para completar la dotación. 

Por lo que he leído, la rapidez o demora de la transferencia de posiciones depende mucho de las pegas que ponga tu broker en España: unos son más quisquillosos que otros. Pero poder se puede.


----------



## wiki81 (26 Mar 2014)

Hola, estoy interesado en invertir en empresas tecnologicas de EEUU que cotizan en Nasdaq, NYSE etc Mi idea no es hacer trading, mas bien voy con analisis fundamental, quiero invertir, aun que no descarto unas pocas operaciones.¿Podrias aconsejarme un broker?? He visto interactive brokers que parece con buena condiciones, y tambien Ing que me lo han aconsejado para ir a largo. Aun q no se si el q no cobre mantenimiento gratis haciendo una operacion x semestre compensa los demas sobre costes q no tiene interactive brokers. He encontrado esta tabla de comparaciones:
Broker más barato para operar en bolsa internacional - Rankia

¿que opinais al respecto?


----------



## romanrdgz (26 Mar 2014)

Depende de cuantas operaciones pienses hacer. Lo que sí te digo, es que comprar un valor americano en el broker de ING es un atraco, más por el cambio de moneda desfavorable que por las comisiones (que tampoco son pequeñas). Y en Selfbank también sale carillo el cambio.

Si vas a comprar en euros podría convenirte ING u otros, pero si solo quieres de EEUU, con 3 compras que hagas de unos 3-4000 euros ya habrás gastado más en ING que en Interactive Brokers pagando un año entero de mantenimiento de cuenta.


----------



## wiki81 (27 Mar 2014)

Tengo algunas dudas de estas graficas. Tomando ING por ejemplo.

comision:min 25$ ¿se refiere por operacion de compra/venta?

Elevado importe:0,25/efectivo. ¿por compra y venta? y los 25$ min tienen q salir de estos 0,25?

Gasto mercado: ¿q es lo que gastas aqui?

custodia: custodia de q?? de lo q compras?

cambio de divisa:0,50 ¿si he cambiado 10€ a dolares, se quedan con el 0,50 de la cantidad q da?

Parece q todo esta lleno de pequeños robos y algunos de ellos en cosas que deberian costar 0
Si alguien tiene algun link donde expliquen un poco todo esto para novatos lo agaradeceria.
Saludos


----------



## Marchante (27 Mar 2014)

En ING te cobran el 0,25% en cada operación de compra o venta con un mínimo de 25$.

El gasto de mercado es las comisiones o corretaje de la bolsa.

Los gastos de custodia son de 4 euros + IVA por valor. Aunque serían de 0 euros si se realiza al menos una operación de compra/venta de acciones o ETF's en cada semestre natural del año.

Efectivamente el cambio de divisa es de 0,50%. Si cambias 10 euros a dólares, te cobrarían 0,05.

Saludos.


----------



## wiki81 (30 Mar 2014)

Estaba mirando para abrir con Interactive Brokers pq ya he visto que a nada q haga me sale mejor (gracias marchante). Voy a la web y salen varias opciones q me lian. Voy a la zona trader and investors y hay dos opciones. Individual y small Businesses ¿cual me corresponderia? Y despues dentro de ambas da 2 opciones fast track aplication y pro track aplication. Ofrecen diferentes opciones.¿cual tendria que coger? Lo unico q quiero es poder invertir sobre en empresas de tecnologia, no creo q haga trading. Estoy bastante perdido. Todo es muy nuevo. Saludos!


----------



## kikepm (30 Mar 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Pues yo he tenido líos con las transferencias de cartera. Con ING de lujo, en una semana más o menos estaba. Pero otra parte de la cartera estaba en ClickTrade y nada. Han ignorado los correos que les enviaban desde IB para hacer el traspaso, y mientras el ClickTrade diciendome que no se habían puesto en contacto con ellos. Mínimo otros 15 días para que se pongan de acuerdo según me han dicho.
> 
> Total que he metido pasta con transferencia y listo. Esta mañana tengo la cuenta operativa.
> 
> ...



TWS va de cine. PEro cuidado, sin querer abres una operación con dar un click en un gráfico.

Otro peligro, los deslizamientos de CFDs son mayores que, por ejemplo, los de Saxo Bank.


----------



## McNulty (31 Mar 2014)

Podría mejorar la versión demo que tienen, porque vaya puta mierda.


----------



## Don Pedro (31 Mar 2014)

Alguien me puede explicar como funciona la orden TrailingStop en IB?
También vendría bien un tutorial en español de la aplicación TWS para android, todo lo que he encontrado en castellano son tutoriales básicos y con los manuales en inglés me quedo a medias, sin pillar los matices.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Txo (3 Jul 2014)

*Una consulta sobre coberturas en Interactive brokers*

Pensando en comprar acciones de cualquier parte del mundo y con intención de dejar correr el precio hasta que salte el stop que es mejor, ¿optar por la opción de utilizar el sistema de préstamo que hace Interactive y pagar los intereses, o cubrirse directamente el mercado Forex en cada ocasión?


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (16 May 2015)

Los de saxobank se han vuelto locos. Si estás con ellos y no lo pasas a clicktrade, te cobran 5 euros mensuales ,mínimo, por cada valor. Vamos que una cartera normalita te sale a casi 100 euros al mes de mantenimiento.
Estoy pensando en pasar toda la cartera a Interactive Brokers(tengo cuenta abierta con ellos).

¿Sabéis si me cobran algo por hacer este traspaso de cuenta de valores?
Gracias.


----------



## marenostrum3000 (28 Ago 2015)

Efraim dijo:


> No, puedes utilizar todas las cuentas que desees. El sistema que emplean para enviarles fondos vía transferencia bancaria (hay otros pero supongo que éste es el que usamos la mayoría) es el siguiente:
> 
> 1-. Avisas a IB, desde el panel de control, que vas a realizar un ingreso. Debes señalar: (a) la cantidad que vas a ingresar y (b) el número de cuenta (IBAN) desde el que transfieres.
> 
> ...



Alguien me pondría confirmar si se puede dar de alta un cuenta de USA y operar con ella igual que con una desde España.
(mismo titular evidentemente).


----------



## Yanis Varoufakis (19 May 2016)

yo voy a probar la demo de IB para practicar en futuros a ver que tal


----------



## La Tabiques (29 Nov 2016)

duda filosofica

En el tws: 

una vez que he comprado la accion " X "a 100 $ y ya cotiza a por ejemplo 108 $ 

como pongo un stop loss a 106 por ejemplo??

para proteger ganancias ..... 

muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## Algas (30 Nov 2016)

La Tabiques dijo:


> duda filosofica
> 
> En el tws:
> 
> ...



Pones la orden de venta y cambias lo de límite "LMT" por stop.
Hay un montón de videos en youtube de órdenes básicas TWS que te pueden ayudar a aprovechar la plataforma.


----------



## vclares (18 Mar 2018)

*mi Bot para IB*

Hola,*he creado un Bot para IB y*me gustaría encontrar a gente que esté dispuesta a probarlo. Se descarga en*My IB Bot *y lo podéis probar totalmente gratis. Me decidí a crear mi propio Bot porque no encontré nada en el mercado que trabajara con opciones financieras con IB, aunque el bot rambién trabaja con divisas y futuros, para mí lo mejor son las opciones financieras.


----------

